# Circle A Sparkling Beverages  AGE?



## deadmanfx (Jul 6, 2009)

I have a Circle A  Sparkling Beverages Bottle

 I am wanting to know what its age is? Any help Thanks Dustin


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 6, 2009)

There is most likely a date code embossed on the bottom of the bottle.. if you could share that info with us, a very precise answer might be available..


----------



## deadmanfx (Jul 6, 2009)

on the bottom i see 

 S  7

 5482

   3


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 6, 2009)

I'd say 1954 ..even looks kind of "atomic" or "ray gun" or something..


----------



## deadmanfx (Jul 6, 2009)

thanks  is there any web site that has much info on these bottles also what would a value of this be?


----------



## T D (Jul 6, 2009)

Welcome Dustin, the 54 is probably about right for your bottle.  There was a white version, blue version, and a green version like yours.  It's a fairly common bottle, worth a few bucks.  

 Here are some older versions, the white and black one from the late 30's


----------



## T D (Jul 6, 2009)

.


----------



## Just Dig it (Jul 6, 2009)

Atomic=eames/Herman Miller Era ..good looking bottle


----------

